# PubMed- Microscopic colitis as a missed cause of chronic diarrhea.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Microscopic colitis as a missed cause of chronic diarrhea.*

World J Gastroenterol. 2011 Apr 21;17(15):1996-2002

Authors: Mohamed N, Marais M, Bezuidenhout J

To determine the prevalence of increased intraepithelial lymphocytes, using immunohistochemistry in patients with normal colonoscopy and near normal biopsy.

PMID: 21528078 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

